# Need an i5 gaming rig around 50k(without monitor and speakers)



## somebodysme (Sep 17, 2012)

1. a) What is the purpose of the computer?
Ans: Purely Gaming PC. Will watch movies sometimes.
    b) What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Purely Gaming PC. Mostly all new/ old games (RPG, FPS, etc..) like BF3, COD, Skyrim, Crysis, etc. like that and any new games. Building this rig for gaming and don't think of running any intensive application in background.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50k more or less.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: What fits in budget 500GB will suffice will upgrade if needed.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, 23" 1920*1080.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor & speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This month or next

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, I will do it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune, but will prefer to by it from Lamington road, to be specific Prime ABGB.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am building this rig for my friend, He is not a geek and don't know much about hardware. I know this is a very low budget for gaming PC, but thats all he want to spend right now.



Intel i5-3450                        11.3
Gigabyte GA-H77M-DS3H         5.8
Corsair XMS3 4*2GB               2.8
Corsair tx650v2                     5.65
ASUS GTX 660                      18.7
Corsair carbide 500R              6._(400R wasn't available so upgraded to 500R)
LG DVD/RW                           0.95
HDD Toshiba 1TB                   4.6
Logitech G100 combo             1.55 
ASUS VS247H Monitor            13.5 (Faulty monitor received so cancelled it)

Purchased DELL U2312HM from SMCInternational


----------



## vkl (Sep 17, 2012)

^^Mention the screen resolution of the monitor.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 17, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Mention the screen resolution of the monitor.



Edited.. 
23" monitor (1920 x 1080)


----------



## vkl (Sep 17, 2012)

Intel i5 3550 - 12.5k
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - 6.9k
G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz) DDR3 4GB*2 - 3k
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB(WD5000AAKX) - 3.8k
Asus DRW-24B5ST - 1k
MSI R7850 Power Edition - 16.9k
Corsair carbide 400R - 5k
Seasonic S12II-620 - 5k or Corsair tx650v2 - 5.5k
Mouse&KB:Logitech MK200 - 0.7k

Z77 motherboard is not required since you are not going to overclock the processor.
Corsair carbide 400r is much better than nzxt lexa s.Better airflow,better cable management,huge rear end space,front usb3.0.
WD caviar blue has 2 years warranty whereas the seagate hdd has just one year.


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2012)

^
everything is ok .
Just get corsair gs600 rather than seasonic n Saphire hd7870 ghz editn for 18k instead of Msi 7850 pe edtn


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 17, 2012)

funskar said:


> ^
> everything is ok .
> Just get corsair gs600 rather than seasonic n Saphire hd7870 ghz editn for 18k instead of Msi 7850 pe edtn



Where I can get Saphire hd7870 ghz editn for 18k and I am very very tight on budget so please suggest bit cheap components guys.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 17, 2012)

I think this is the cheapest
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 17, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Where I can get Saphire hd7870 ghz editn for 18k and I am very very tight on budget so please suggest bit cheap components guys.



If u want sapphire 7870 i have  pieces in stock here in jaipur .. let me knw if u need one in 18K+150Rs shipping


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2012)

vkl said:


> Intel i5 3550 - 12.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - 6.9k
> G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz) DDR3 4GB*2 - 3k
> WD Caviar Blue 500 GB(WD5000AAKX) - 3.8k
> ...



Good config.
Get 1333MHz RAM with H77 and save money.
Corsair TX650V2 is better choice than Seasonic S12II-620.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Since you are from Pune you should visist Havok Nation once.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Good config.
> Get 1333MHz RAM with H77 and save money.
> Corsair TX650V2 is better choice than Seasonic S12II-620.



the mobo supports 1600mhz ram .. y u telling him to buy 1333mhz ones ?


----------



## havoknation (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, you can check out all high end stuff in our store :
My suggestion would be :
Intel core i5 3450 : 12.4k
Asrock Z77 Pro 4 : 9k
Gskill DDR3 1600Mhz ripjawX cl9 : 4GB*2 : 3.4k
Zotac Nvidia GTX560Ti : 14k or if budget allows then I could provide you sapphire 7850 dualX edition ~ 16.5k
Seasonic 620W : 5k
NZXT Guardian/Lexa S ~ 4k (All NZXT cabinets in stock)
Logitech G100 keyboard/Mouse combo : 1.5k

Total ~ 50k



sharang.d said:


> Since you are from Pune you should visist Havok Nation once.



Thanks for recommending


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 18, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hi, you can check out all high end stuff in our store :
> My suggestion would be :
> Intel core i5 3450 : 12.4k
> Asrock Z77 extreme 4 : 10.5k
> ...



suggest him a H77 mobo since its a non K proccy


----------



## havoknation (Sep 18, 2012)

skywalker5555 said:


> suggest him a H77 mobo since its a non K proccy



Hmm.. then he could go for Gigabyte GA-P75-D3 motherboard ~ 5k and could get 1TB HDD also ~ 5k


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for your wonderful suggestion.
I updated the components and it seems little out of budget. I know its a very tight budget for gaming rig, but that's all my friend is willing to spend. 
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 18, 2012)

What Config your friend has bought ?


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 18, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Thanks guys for your wonderful suggestion.
> I updated the components and it seems little out of budget. I know its a very tight budget for gaming rig, but that's all my friend is willing to spend.
> I really appreciate your help.





Sainatarajan said:


> What Config your friend has bought ?



He didn't bought anything, I am building this rig for my friend & he have only 50k budget.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 20, 2012)

I am little confused about buying AMD graphic, being nVidia fan from the start.
Is GTX 660 any better than Radeon HD 7850/7870.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Intel i5-3450@ 11300/-
> Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H@ 7200/-
> G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB @ 1450/-
> Corsair tx650v2 @ 5650/-
> ...



No need to change *anything* in that. You have chosen everything right there. And don't get confused by shop-owners who will obviously try to sell you they product they wish to sell.



somebodysme said:


> I am little confused about buying AMD graphic, being nVidia fan from the start.
> Is GTX 660 any better than Radeon HD 7850/7870.



HD7850 is better choice IMO.



havoknation said:


> Hi, you can check out all high end stuff in our store :
> My suggestion would be :
> Intel core i5 3450 : 12.4k
> Asrock Z77 Pro 4 : 9k
> ...




Ok, again. Please stop suggesting only the products you have in your store.

Oh, Lexa S- funky chassis.


----------



## funskar (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No need to change *anything* in that. You have chosen everything right there. And don't get confused by shop-owners who will obviously try to sell you they product they wish to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lexa s is a shitty cabby..
Only nzxt or lesa s fanbois can grab this when cm haf 912 combat is there for 4.2k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks for being more direct than me.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok I bought this rig yesterday  total damage near about 70.5k
Intel i5-3450
Gigabyte GA-H77M-DS3H
Corsair XMS3 4*2GB
Corsair tx650v2
ASUS GTX 660
Corsair carbide 400R
LG DVD/RW
HDD Toshiba 1TB
Logitech G100 combo
ASUS VS247H Monitor


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats . What is the Price of GTX 660 and where you bought it.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 23, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Congrats . What is the Price of GTX 660 and where you bought it.



18.7k from Prime ABGB


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Ok I bought this rig yesterday  total damage near about 70.5k
> Intel i5-3450
> Gigabyte GA-H77M-DS3H
> *Corsair XMS3 4*2GB*
> ...



Toshiba 1TB HDD? Very very bad choice. The reason? You will understand in time.
Other components are good, except for the RAM. XMS3 is not that good compared to other better options.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Toshiba 1TB HDD? Very very bad choice. The reason? You will understand in time.
> Other components are good, except for the RAM. XMS3 is not that good compared to other better options.




I wanted to buy Seagate, but it has only 1year warranty. Toshiba have 2years of warranty.
I regret that too, but anyways Vengeance was bit costly than XMS3. And RipjawsX wasn't available at that time.


----------



## Myth (Sep 24, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Ok I bought this rig yesterday  total damage near about 70.5k
> Intel i5-3450
> Gigabyte GA-H77M-DS3H
> Corsair XMS3 4*2GB
> ...



Give a breakdown of the individual pricing if possible please. 



somebodysme said:


> I wanted to buy Seagate, but it has only 1year warranty. Toshiba have 2years of warranty.
> I regret that too, but anyways Vengeance was bit costly than XMS3. And RipjawsX wasn't available at that time.



Usually the choice is between WD and Seagate with WD having an edge with higher warranty. (no wd green please)


----------



## funskar (Sep 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Thanks for being more direct than me.



You r welcome ..
btw nzxt cabby r total crap.. lexa vulcan guardian


somebodysme said:


> I wanted to buy Seagate, but it has only 1year warranty. Toshiba have 2years of warranty.
> I regret that too, but anyways Vengeance was bit costly than XMS3. And RipjawsX wasn't available at that time.



Now seagate too offers 2yr warranty n asus gtx 660 is up for 18k ..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> I wanted to buy Seagate, but it has only 1year warranty. Toshiba have 2years of warranty.
> I regret that too, but anyways Vengeance was bit costly than XMS3. And RipjawsX wasn't available at that time.



No WD?
And seagate offers 2 years of warranty.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 24, 2012)

Myth said:


> Give a breakdown of the individual pricing if possible please.



Intel i5-3450                        11.3
Gigabyte GA-H77M-DS3H         5.8
Corsair XMS3 4*2GB               2.8
Corsair tx650v2                     5.65
ASUS GTX 660                      18.7
Corsair carbide 500R              6._(400R wasn't available so upgraded to 500R)
LG DVD/RW                           0.95
HDD Toshiba 1TB                   4.6
Logitech G100 combo             1.55 
ASUS VS247H Monitor            13.5 (Faulty monitor received so cancelled it)

Purchased DELL U2312HM from SMCInternational


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 30, 2012)

ASUS VS247H Monitor purchased from prime didn't worked so I asked for replacement but they sent money instead after month of wait and a long fight on phone so I purchased DELL U2312HM from SMC international.


----------

